# PhPMyAdmin DB Migration



## brave_snoopy (17. Mai 2008)

importieren von mysql datenbanken.

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne meine Datenbank ( web101 ) (kein ispconfig) auf meinen neuen ispconfig server umziehen. hier heißt die db web7db1. Da phpmyadmin von ispconfig leider keine importfunktion hat, hab ich es direkt auf der shell mit

mysql -u web7u1 -p --databases web7db1 < web101.sql versucht.

Allerdings spielt er die datenbank nicht ein, weil er meckert, das er keine web101 db hat.

ist es denn möglich die daten aus der web101 db irgendwie in die web7db1 zu importieren?


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2008)

Der phpmyadmin von ISPConfig hat eine Importfunktion wie jede andere phpmyadmin installation auch.


----------



## brave_snoopy (19. Mai 2008)

mh. aber wo steckt sie?

Bei meiner anderen phpmyadmin Version 2.10 ist der Import Button oben neben export, wenn ich eine Datenbank auswähle.

In der ISPConfig Version von PHPMyadmin Version 2.6 ist dieser Importbutton nicht neben dem Exportbutton.


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2008)

Du hast da eine sehr alte Version installiert. Das aktuelle phpmyadmin für ISPConfig ist 2.11.6:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/phpmyadmin-2.11.6.pkg

Installation:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22821


----------

